# Insect bites, what can i use?!



## kellie_w

Seriously, everything you can buy is not suitable for use in pregnancy and I am being eaten alive by all these damn bugs! I have tried calomine lotion an these pad things from boots but nothing is working. I have a bite that is burning hot, swollen and the width of a digestive on my arm and getting bigger. Any ideas or natural remedies?! Xx


----------



## dizzydoll

Best to speak to a pharmacist or gp to ask what they recommend hun. All I know is antihistamines are a big no go when you're pregnant so there would be limited options OTC that people would know about I'd say.

Some home remedies that do work sometimes are toothpaste, deodorant spray or if you have it a little lavender oil mixed with some vegetable oil. All would be fine for you to try yourself and should help with the itching (obv only try one at a time lol :))


----------



## Ichisan

Try tea tree and witch hazel, natural remedy used for spots and blemishes its antiseptic and helps reduce redness and swelling. I have horrid heat rash all over my chest neck and face and its really worked on calming it down. Other wise cold compress to help reduce the heat and swelling and speak to your midwife/doctor.


----------



## phineas

I think this is my big downfall, I stay away from tablets etc but creams etc I forget that some of these aren't suitable! I've been suffering with hives and was just about to apply cream the other day when I copped I mightn't be allowed! 

Sorry I can't help Hun but will be watching for ideas! X


----------



## SarahDiener

If tiger balm or pure mentol is fine (I havent googled and you should just ask your chemist:)) then use that to take away the itch, it's amazing!! I use it anyway, and I'm pretty sure it'd be safe. But please ask first :)


----------



## flufftier

I've been using Witch Hazel, seems to be working for me


----------



## cassarita

Diaper rash cream!!!!


----------



## Sunshine12

Ive been covered in midgie bites and the only thing so far thats taken the itch away is toothpaste. The other thing you can do is rub dry soap on them . Thatll work. x


----------



## SarahDiener

Sunshine12 said:


> Ive been covered in midgie bites and the only thing so far thats taken the itch away is toothpaste. The other thing you can do is rub dry soap on them . Thatll work. x

yeah toothpaste and menthol is the same idea, the cooling sensation is amazing for taking away the itch. I sometimes even use Vicks :) but I find the stuff you get in the little tubs that is stronger is really really good! (I dont mean the vicks tubs, I mean the menthol ones)


----------



## korndogger123

In my paperwork my midwife gave me, it says I can use hydrocortisone, Caladryl lotion/cream, Benadryl cream or tablets (but do not use both.)
I am not sure if the protocols are different depending on where you live. But that is just what I am allowed to take/use (all of the above are creams or lotions).


----------



## maidelyn

From NHS direct:
If you're pregnant and feel that you need antihistamines, or you're advised to take them by your GP, loratadine or chlorphenamine are the antihistamines that considered the safest to use.
However, chlorphenamine is a first-generation antihistamine, so it may make you feel drowsy.
If you can't take loratadine or chlorphenamine, your GP may recommend another oral antihistamine called cetirizine. Cetirizine is also considered safe to use during pregnancy.

I've used the bite relief menthol spray and don't worry about a bit of antihistan. There's widespread anecdotal evidence for it's safety during pregnancy but most companies aren't going to run specific clinical trials in pregnant women (when they can get participants!).


----------



## tmmommy07

I second the diaper rash cream! I've used that on bug bites since my son was about 3 weeks old and I still use it and he's almost 5 now!


----------

